
Nintendo's Genre Innovation Strategy - jasonlbaptiste
http://lostgarden.com/2005/09/nintendos-genre-innovation-strategy.html#
======
_delirium
I like the article's point about how when genres reach maturity, they become
attractive to an increasingly specialized, increasingly small audience. Flight
sims are perhaps the most extreme example: they were hugely popular in the 80s
and early 90s, but by the mid-90s they basically required you to be able to
actually fly a plane, which was not so popular.

------
ZeroGravitas
I love how Nintendo were so open about their strategy, even before it became
an obvious success, but the cognitive dissonance is so strong that even today
many people (particularly the stereotypical "hardcore gamer") still actively
refuse to understand it and will go to great lengths to explain away reality.

------
hrrld
An oldie but a goodie!

